# Can anyone teach me how to install reverse camera and rearview mirror screen please?



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well if your careful enough you can tuck the wire in the headliner then run in down the A pillar to the kick panel, and work your way back to the trunk. once you get to the trunk area plan a good spot to mount your camera after you do that you need to find your reverse lamp wires and tap in to those for power to your camera that way it only comes on when your in reverse. probably an hour or two job 

basically your tucking the wire to hide it if you have trouble just take it to a local car audio shop or even best buy and have them do it 

hope this is helpful if not sorry to waste your time


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good info. How do OEM systems change from the regular display to the rear camera when putting in reverse? Can this be achieved with after market navi? Not looking into the Chinese/OEM upgrades by the way.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

im not sure about oem systems but for sure with aftermarket headunit 
ebay has the camera that mounts where the license plate lights are and basically hides the camera real stealth look to it


----------



## cai808 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! It's really helpful!


----------

